# Two Excellent Cook Books



## neef (Feb 23, 2006)

I Just got these books about a week ago and they are EXCELLENT.

The Best Recipe's in the World - Mark Bittman
This book has I swear over 2000 recipe's and atleast 10 from every country of the world.

Greatest Recipe's - (Doesnt have an Author)
Ive got about 10 recipes in here that i LOVE. Including Mussel Flourentine and Lamb Cuttlets with Olives and Rosemary


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Sounds like two great books.


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations on finding some enjoyable books! Always great to have ones that give you what you want.:smiles: 

Mind you, just to be pernickety , if it has 10 recipes from every country that's one mighty big book... some of us might think that certain cuisines have trouble producing ten best recipes of the world:smoking:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

What is it you like about Bittman? This is not a challenge, I'm seeking insight. 

I tried one his low ingredient count cookbooks from the library and I bounced off him pretty hard. Same for the PBS show where he hangs with a chef and watches him cook then cooks a simplified version for us at home. I always am much more interested in the chef's dish.

Phil


----------

